# My First Pen - Yew and ROTUR kit



## KDM (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, here's my first pen.




​ 
Made from a piece of West country yew and a standard 7mm ROTUR kit.

I have a Prazimat metal turning lathe, so I ground a woodcutting bit for it.



​ 
I enjoyed this, so I think I'll invest in a small set of proper wood tools and make a little tool rest.

My mandrel was made from the guide rod out of an old printer. I cut an M8 thread on one end and used a bolt to hold the working pieces in place. The spacers are made from a piece of centre-drilled mild steel.

I'm reasonably happy with the finish. It's brought up with fine wire wool. I think I'll invest in a set of wet and dry sanding pads. I put a little CA glue on before the final sanding: I didn't want it to look too unnatural.


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (Mar 13, 2010)

Very Nice! Made on homemade tools. Now that's taking it a step further.


----------



## Rick_G (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool first pen and made your own tools to make it with.  Keep that pen for comparison years from now to see your progression.


----------



## Steve Busey (Mar 13, 2010)

You're off to a great start, Ken! Hang on to this pen and look at it in a year, to show yourself how far and fast you progress!


----------



## rdunn12 (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice I like it,great work.


----------



## CaptG (Mar 13, 2010)

That is a good looking pen.  Would not have guessed your first.  Keep it up.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 13, 2010)

Nicely done - especially for a first pen. Nice shape and accent lines. You seem like a guy that can get things done.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 14, 2010)

Well done on your first.


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 14, 2010)

Definitely a great looking first pen Ken.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## KDM (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words folks. Very encouraging.

I'm already looking for interesting stuff to make pens from. I have sandwiched the aluminium from a lager can between two pieces of plexiglass. I'll let you know how I get on with that!! I fully expect it to splinter as soon as I hit it with a drill.

I've been asked about the ropes holding the lathe up. This is it being hoisted into position. It weighs over 250lbs.


----------

